# '74 Datsun 620... what is it worth?



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking at picking up a '74 Datsun 620 truck as a summer project, but I don't know if it is worth putting a good deal of money into (which it needs). How rare are these trucks these days in the United States, and what is the going rate for one fixed up?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Search ebay completed listings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are not especially rare although many of them rusted their way into America's junkyards years ago. They were good, simple and durable trucks (except for the rust issues) but are not especially collectable. I wouldn't throw a whole lot of money into one. A really nice one might fetch $1500.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That's what my research has been telling me... they just aren't worth that much. Awesome little trucks, though. This one needs a good deal of work, and while I'd love to restore it and get it back roadworthy, I don't want to fork out thousands to never get it back down the road. Nonetheless, if the sale price is right, I'd at least get $200 in scrap prices if the project turns sour.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Datsuns as much as anybody, but the fact is that outside of roadsters, early 510's and Z-cars, most typically aren't worth a whole lot in terms of resale value.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I miss my 510 
But I would like to have a 620 ! I used to have one, great little truck!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've gotten the current owner down to $300 for the 620, but it needs A LOT of work. When cold, the engine runs on 3 cylinders (distributor / coil / spark issue), but the 4th one kicks in at operating temperature. The brakes currently do not work, but the owner says they are new just not bleed (I doubt it!). The manual transmission shifts smoothly, and doesn't grind. All the rust seems to be surface, except on the bed. It'll need a new bed, or my body shop friend spending a good many hours on it. The interior isn't half bad either. It does either need a carb or a carb rebuild, but I'll probably just upgrade it if I buy it. If I can get everything functional, and probably a light engine rebuild (new seals, gaskets, bearings), it would be an alright daily driver.


----------

